# Το Φαρμακονήσι, τα "παλικάρια" και οι "εξτρεμιστές"



## oliver_twisted (Jan 30, 2014)

_Βίαιη και απρόκλητη επίθεση από διμοιρία των ΜΑΤ σημειώθηκε στις 11:00 το πρωί της Πέμπτης κατά φοιτητών που πραγματοποιούσαν συμβολική ειρηνική διαμαρτυρία για την τραγωδία στο Φαρμακονήσι έξω από το πολιτικό γραφείο του Μιλτιάδη Βαρβιτσιώτη.

Όπως ανέφερε σε ρεπορτάζ του ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός «Στο Κόκκινο», οι αστυνομικοί επιτέθηκαν κατά των φοιτητών, αλλά και δημοσιογράφων και φωτογράφων που βρίσκονταν στο σημείο, ενώ χτυπήθηκε και ο βουλευτής Δράμας του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κ. Καραγιαννίδης.

Όπως κατήγγειλε ο ρεπόρτερ του ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού, οι άνδρες της ομάδας Δέλτα που συμμετείχαν στην επίθεση δεν έφεραν διακριτικά, ενώ ανάγκασαν τους φοιτητές να ξαπλώσουν στο έδαφος, κλωτσώντας και δέρνοντάς τους.

Μιλώντας στο Hot Doc Radio και τον Κώστα Βαξεβάνη, ο βουλευτής Δράμας κ. Καραγιαννίδης διηγήθηκε πως στο σημείο βρίσκονταν 50 με 60 άτομα από τη νεολαία του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που στέκονταν με ένα πανώ, και ξαφνικά δέχθηκαν "τρομακτική" επίθεση χωρίς κανένα λόγο, κατά την οποία χτυπήθηκαν όχι μόνο οι φοιτητές, αλλά και δημοσιογράφοι, φωτογράφοι, καθώς και άνθρωποι που έσπευσαν να τους σώσουν. "Τα παιδιά τα σέρνανε στο πεζοδρόμιο", ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά, και είπε πως γίνονται προσαγωγές.

Υποστήριξε ακόμα ότι υπάρχει οπτικό και ηχητικό υλικό από την επίθεση, που αποδεικνύει την αστυνομική βιαιότητα και θα δοθεί άμεσα στη δημοσιότητα.

Κατήγγειλε επιπλέον πως οι αστυνομικοί δεν φέρουν διακριτικά και κανείς δεν δίνει τα στοιχεία του, και κάλεσε τον κόσμο να βγει στο δρόμο και να διαδηλώσει για το δικαίωμα των πολιτών να διαδηλώνουν την αντίδρασή τους._
Από το Κουτί της Πανδώρας






"-Βαράς βουλευτή!
-Φυγέντε!
-Ε!Εεε! Τις κοπέλες βαράτε ρε;
-Φυγέντε!" 
ΚΔΩΑ






Και ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον βίντεο της Deutsche Welle για το θέμα της απώθησης και επαναπροώθησης λαθρομεταναστών στην Ελλάδα εδώ

Απομονώνω μια φράση που τα λέει όλα:
_We tolerate the fact that a European country like Greece is abusing human rights, we're just happy that we don't have to take them... _


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 30, 2014)

Δήλωση Χρήστου Καραγιαννίδη, βουλευτή Σύριζα





Βίντεο και φωτογραφίες του Άγγελου Καλοδούκα από τα γεγονότα





Παρέμβαση στο γραφείο του Μ. Βαρβιτσιώτη της ΑΡ.ΕΝ. 





φωτογραφίες εδώ


----------



## SBE (Jan 30, 2014)

Όλι, θα σε δυσαρεστήσω, γιατί δεν θα σχολιάσω αυτά που ίσως θα ήθελες να δεις να σχολιάζω αλλά θα βγω εκτός θέματος. 
Κοίταξα με ενδιαφέρον όλα τα κλιπάκια και απ'ό,τι κατάλαβα το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι οι διαδηλωτές εμπόδιζαν την κυκλοφορία; Την πρόσβαση; Την είσοδο στο κτίριο; Δεν κατάλαβα καλά τι, κι έτσι δεν κατάλαβα την επέμβαση της αστυνομίας. 

Όμως, πρόσεξα δύο πολύ χαρακτηριστικά στιγμιότυπα που μας βγάζουν από το θέμα μας και δεν μου άρεσαν: τι παέι να πει μη βαράς τα κορίτσια; Δηλαδή να βαράνε τα αγόρια; Είναι γελοίο να αποκαλούμε κορίτσι την ενήλικη γυναίκα που εξασκεί με δική της αποφαση το δικαίωμά της στην ειρηνική διαμαρτυρία και συνεπώς είναι προετοιμασμένη για τις επιπτώσεις. Πώς να το κάνουμε, η φεμινίστρια μέσα μου εξανίσταται με τον διαδηλωτή ο οποίος αποκαλέι τις συνδιαδηλώτριες "κορίτσια" mg:

Το δέυτερο: στη φάση που η αστυνομία απομακρύνει τον συλληφθεντα σχολιάζει κάποιος (μάλλον περαστικός) ότι σιγά τον μεγάλο εγκληματία που πιάσανε. Δυστυχώς, αυτή η νοοτροπία είναι ακριβώς η νοοοτροπία που μας έχει φτάσει εκεί που είμαστε. Που δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος. Που ο καθένας θεωρεί δικαιωμά του τη φοροδιαφυγή. Κλπ κλπ κλπ. Γιατί όλα ασήμαντα μας φαίνονται και όλα τα απαξιώνουμε και για τίποτα δεν θέλουμε να επεμβαίνει η αστυνομία ή να εφαρμόζονται οι νόμοι. Μόνο άμα μπει κανένας διαρρήκτης στο σπίτι μας θέλουμε να εφαρμοστουν οι νόμοι (άμα μπει στου γέιτονα σκοτιστηκαμε, φυσικά). 

Tώρα για τα άλλα θέματα σε άλλο μήνυμα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 30, 2014)

Τώρα εγώ θα πρέπει να σχολιάσω τα αυτονόητα, και επειδή είμαι πραγματικά πολύ στενοχωρημένη με αυτά που είδα δεν θα επεκταθώ, αλλά θα τα πω επιγραμματικά:
Πρώτον, η αστυνομία δεν ξέρω γιατί επενέβη, και μάλιστα τόσο βίαια. Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η δικαιολογία τους και γιατί έπεσαν με τα γκλομπς και με κλωτσιές να διαλύσουν μια ειρηνική ακτιβιστική διαμαρτυρία.
Δεύτερον, οι αστυνομικοί βαρούσαν φοιτητές. Πιτσιρίκια. Κορίτσια, αγόρια, δεν έχει σημασία, αφού το θέλεις (το ότι επισημάνθηκε ότι βαρούσαν κορίτσια είναι, για μένα, σαν να επισημαίνεις ότι βαρούσαν παππούδια, συνταξιούχους, αφορά, δηλαδή, καθαρά θέμα σωματικής δύναμης και τίποτε άλλο, αλλά αν προτιμάς, το βγάζουμε τελείως από την εξίσωση, δεν είναι αυτό το πιο σημαντικό άλλωστε). Τα έσυραν κάτω στον δρόμο και τους έβαλαν χειροπέδες και τα έσπρωξαν στα περιπολικά και στο άσπρο το βανάκι και τα πήγαν στη ΓΑΔΑ όπου κρατήθηκαν για 3 ώρες χωρίς κανένα λόγο.
Τρίτον, το να εξισώνουμε τον φοροφυγά ή τον καπνιστή ή τον οποιονδήποτε που διαπράττει μια παρανομία, μεγάλη ή μικρή, με τον πολίτη που ασκεί το δικαίωμά του στην ειρηνική διαμαρτυρία και γίνεται αποδέκτης της βίας του κράτους, είναι τουλάχιστον άκυρο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2014)

Στο σημείο στο πρώτο βίντεο που του λέει ο νεαρός μη βαράς το κορίτσι δεν το έχει βαρέσει το κορίτσι, το έχει σπρώξει. Έχει διαφορά. Νομίζω είπα από την αρχή ότι σχολιάζω αυτά που βλέπω στα φιλμάκια κι όχι αυτά που έγιναν πιο πέρα. 
Από κει και πέρα όμως, για το άλλο ζήτημα, όταν είσαι σε διαδήλωση και σε χτυπήσει ή σε βρίσει ή ξέρω γω τι αστυνομικός δεν αντιστέκεσαι. Επομένως δεν έχει σημασία αν είσαι αγόρι, κορίτσι, γυναίκα, γέρος κλπ, γιατι δεν πρόκειται για αναμέτρηση που παίζει ρόλο η σωματική δύναμη. Τουλάχιστον έτσι μας είχαν μάθει στο πανεπιστήμιο που μας είχαν κανει μάθημα πως να διαμαρτυρόμαστε χωρίς να βρούμε τον μπελά μας -στην Αγγλία.
Το άλλο ζήτημα άστο καλύτερα, γιατί θα παέι αλλού η κουβέντα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 31, 2014)

SBE said:


> Στο σημείο στο πρώτο βίντεο που του λέει ο νεαρός μη βαράς το κορίτσι δεν το έχει βαρέσει το κορίτσι, το έχει σπρώξει. Έχει διαφορά.


 Ναι όντως, έχει διαφορά... αλλά είναι βία.


SBE said:


> Από κει και πέρα όμως, για το άλλο ζήτημα, όταν είσαι σε διαδήλωση και σε χτυπήσει ή σε βρίσει ή ξέρω γω τι αστυνομικός δεν αντιστέκεσαι.


 Και πώς αυτό δικαιολογεί τη χρήση βίας εκ μέρους των αστυνομικών σε ειρηνικούς διαδηλωτές;

Έγραψα ένα ελάσσον αρθράκι για το θέμα, ελπίζω να μην θεωρηθεί σπαμάρισμα που το λινκάρω εδώ. Ας κρίνουν οι διαχειριστές και αν το θεωρούν ακατάλληλο ας αφαιρέσουν αυτήν την παράγραφο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και πώς αυτό δικαιολογεί τη χρήση βίας εκ μέρους των αστυνομικών σε ειρηνικούς διαδηλωτές;


Ποιός μίλησε για δικαιολογία;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 3, 2014)

Από εδώ
_Η Σωτηρία Χριστούλη ήταν μία από τους 47 φοιτητές και φοιτήτριες που την Πέμπτη το πρωί βρέθηκαν σιδηροδέσιμιοι στο κτίριο της ΓΑΔΑ, μετά την αναίτια επίθεση της Ομάδας ΔΕΛΤΑ στη συγκέντρωση της Αριστερής Ενότητας, έξω από το πολιτικό γραφείο του υπουργού του Φαρμακονησιού, Μιλτιάδη Βαρβιτσιώτη. Το παρακάτω σημείωμα είναι η μαρτυρία της.

Ξεκινάς τη μέρα σου σχεδόν αδιάφορα, με πολλά στο μυαλό σου, και κάτι σαν αυτόματος πιλότος σε κατευθύνει, σου ορίζει το σώμα. Ξεκινάει μία ημέρα που νομίζεις πως θα’ ναι ακριβώς σαν τις άλλες, χωρίς τίποτα αξιόλογο να ειπωθεί γι’ αυτήν την επόμενη. Σκέφτομαι ότι δεν φταίμε εμείς. Σκέφτομαι: μας συνήθισαν να ζούμε στην πιο εφιαλτική ηρεμία. Προσπαθείς να φτιάξεις τη διάθεσή σου, αλλάζοντας τραγούδια στο ραδιόφωνο, παρατηρώντας τον απέναντί σου στο μετρό, κάνοντας σχέδια για το Σάββατο και την ταινία της Κυριακής. Περιμένεις υπομονετικά την ώρα της συνάντησης με τους φίλους.

Ξυπνάω το πρωί, δεν θέλω τίποτα παρά μόνο το κρεβάτι μου -όχι παραμιλάω-ο ακτιβισμός. Στο μετρό έχω παρατηρήσει όλα τα παπούτσια, μόνο αυτά, καθώς το κεφάλι μου είναι σκυμμένο, μόνο σκυμμένο και δεν νιώθει να ανεβάσει το βλέμμα στα μάτια της απέναντι κυρίας, που ψάχνει να συναντήσει τα δικά μου. Καλύτερα έτσι. Το βλέμμα μου τις τελευταίες μέρες είναι θολό και δεν θέλω να με κοιτάζουν.

Περπατάω προς τη Νομική –το ραντεβού είναι εκεί και έχω ήδη αργήσει. Οι κουβέντες μας είναι λίγες: τα πιο ουσιαστικά λέγονται με τα μάτια. Ξέρουμε τι πρόκειται να ακολουθήσει και μέσα μας ευχόμαστε να μην υπήρχε λόγος. Ούτε Φαρμακονήσι, ούτε Λαμπεντούζα. Όμως λόγος υπάρχει. Μπορεί ένας ακτιβισμός, μερικά συνθήματα και ένα πανό να μην εκφράζουν ούτε στο ελάχιστο τον πόνο και την αδικία. Αλλά πάλι πώς να σταθείς στη χώρα που δεν είναι ξέφραγο αμπέλι, που πνίγει παιδιά στη μέση της θάλασσας και αφήνει τους φασίστες να επιβάλουν τον τρόπο ζωής; Ένας ακτιβισμός μπορεί τουλάχιστον να είναι μια αρχή.

Μια ειρηνική διαμαρτυρία, αυτοκόλλητα και συνθήματα με στένσιλ στους τοίχους. Αυτό ήταν. Τα υπόλοιπα ήρθαν για να κάνουν τη ζωή περίπου κινηματογραφική. Η εικόνα των δελτάδων να μας περικυκλώνουν με τις μηχανές, να κατεβαίνουν και να αρχίζουν να βαράνε …το πανό, ήταν απλώς σουρεαλιστική.

Λοιπόν, να χτυπάνε τους φίλους μου το έχω ξαναζήσει, πολλές φορές. Τώρα απλά δεν το περίμενα. Να μας βρίζουν το έχω ξαναζήσει, όπως και το να μας στριμώχνουν σε τοίχους ή να μας ασκούν ψυχολογική βία. Τώρα απλά δεν το περίμενα. Μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό μου δεν είχα ποτέ. Μάλλον όμως οι άλλοι βλέπουν κάτι διαφορετικό σε μένα. Επικίνδυνη τρομοκράτισσα; Δύο δελτάδες είδαν όλο το κακό του κόσμου μαζεμένο πάνω μου, τα χέρια τους απλώθηκαν γύρω μου, και καθώς με «φύλαγαν», ρωτούσαν «γιατί είσαι αναστατωμένη; Δεν νιώθεις ασφαλής στην αγκαλιά του κράτους; Στην αγκαλιά μας;»

Δεν με άφησαν καθόλου, μέχρι να με βάλουν στο περιπολικό. Είχαν συγκεκριμένο καθήκον: να προστατεύσουν τον κόσμο από μένα. Όμως ο κόσμος φώναζε και τους κορόιδευε: «το παιδί σου μαζεύεις, ανόητε». Σκηνικό απλώς αστείο: εγώ με δύο δελτάδες να με σέρνουν. Αλλά η κατάσταση είναι τραγική. Και το ηθικό μας -πού βρισκόταν άραγε το ηθικό μας;

Περίμενα ότι θα παρέλυα από φόβο, αλλά δεν συνέβη. Ένιωσα να με υποτιμούν. Η σεξιστική βία στόχευε να με κάνει να αισθανθώ απλώς ένα κομμάτι κρέας –πράγματα που «έχουμε λήξει από καιρό», τους φώναζα. Μάλλον δεν ήταν ώρα να αστειευτώ για τα έμφυλα. Αυτές οι καρικατούρες ενός δήθεν ανώτερου ανδρισμού, τριπλάσιοι από μένα, με έκαναν να νιώσω ότι με ένα φύσημα μπορούσα να τους σπρώξω. Γι’αυτό το μυστήριο αίσθημα δύναμης και αισιοδοξίας, ακόμα και όταν απειλούν ότι θα σε συλλάβουν για τα λόγια και τα συνθήματά μας (αυτά που δεν σταματήσαμε λεπτό να φωνάζουμε), γι’ αυτά τα λεπτά, μπορώ πια να κατεβαίνω σε κάθε μικρή και μεγάλη πορεία.

Προσαγωγή: στον 7ο της ΓΑΔΑ. Εκεί, μικρές εικόνες σχηματίζονταν στο μυαλό μου. Δεν ήταν το φαντασιακό. Ο Αντώνης, ένας από τους συλληφθέντες στην περσινή αντιφασιστική μοτοπορεία, μου διηγούνταν ιστορίες για τον περιβόητο 7ο. Όπου κοιτούσα, ήταν σαν να τους έβλεπα -χτυπημένους από τα γκλομπ, με κόκκινα μάτια, με τα ρούχα τους σκισμένα. Κάποιος από αυτούς που στέκονταν μπροστά μου θα τους είχε χτυπήσει, βρίσει, φτύσει, χλευάσει.

«Όλοι τους είναι φασίστες», μου είχε πει. Αυτή η φράση τριγυρνούσε μέσα στο μυαλό μου.

«Η Χριστούλη;». Στο γραφείο μου πήραν τα στοιχεία, χωρίς να μένουν στα αναγκαία…
«Θέλετε και το ζώδιό μου;», ειρωνεύτηκα.
Στην τηλεόραση εμφανίζεται ο Τσίπρας και το υπονοούμενο δεν αργεί να έρθει.
«Είσαι και εσύ ένα από τα μωρά του;».
«Διαβάζετε κι εσείς Θέμο; Συγχαρητήρια!».

Λίγες ώρες μετά ήμασταν έξω. Το κράτος δικαίου είχε αποκατασταθεί και στο εξής αισθανόταν πιο ασφαλές.

Αλλά δεν έχουν ιδέα. Δεν διανοούνται πόσο καλό μας κάνουν. Η αγκαλιά μας έξω αποκεί γίνεται όλο και πιο σφιχτή, τα αντανακλαστικά μας έχουν πια δυναμώσει, η λέξη εμπόδιο έχει γίνει πιο αδύναμη πλέον. Κοιταζόμαστε. Ετοιμάζουμε τον επόμενο αγώνα. Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για δάκρυα και τραύματα.

***

Τα όπλα τους είναι η βία, η καταστολή, η τρομοκρατία και ο αυταρχισμός. Εμείς έχουμε τη συντροφικότητα. Μας αποκαλούν κωλόπαιδα, λένε ότι κάνουμε επαναστάσεις εφήβων μετά την εφηβεία ενώ πλέον δεν είμαστε έφηβοι. Θέλουν να μας πείσουν ότι η μόνη επιλογή είναι να συμμορφωθούμε. Είμαστε «ονειροπόλοι» και «ιδεαλιστές, που θέλουν να αλλάξουν τον κόσμο». Το πιστεύουν πραγματικά ή προτιμάνε αυτό ως πιο ανώδυνη εξήγηση;

Δεν υπάρχει άλλος χρόνος γι’ αυτούς. Επείγει η ουσία. Τα όνειρα που δείχνουν τον δρόμο. Ξέρω πια πως δεν θα μου τον χαρίσουν, ότι από το πρώτο ως τελευταίο βήμα θα πρέπει να τον διεκδικήσω. Δεν έχω κάτι να χάσω. Αν πάλι χάσω, αν χάσουμε, θα κοιτάξω και θα είναι εκεί:

«Όλα καλά, αύριο θα είναι μία άλλη μέρα». Και όλες οι μέρες θα είναι όμορφες. Γιατί να συμβιβαστείς με οτιδήποτε λιγότερο από το όνειρο;_


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2014)

Μου θύμισε ότι κι εγώ όταν ήμουνα στην ηλικία της νόμιζα ότι η δική μου γενιά ανακάλυψε τον τροχό και ότι η γενιά των γονιών μου (που ήταν τότε νεότεροι απ' ό,τι είμαι τώρα) ήταν κάπως όπως περιγράφει εδώ τους τωρινούς συνομήλικούς μου. 



> Λίγες ώρες μετά ήμασταν έξω



Μα το ζουμί είναι να μας πει τι έγινε εκείνες τις ώρες. Ήταν σιδηροδέσμια, όπως λέει η εισαγωγή του κειμένου; Βασανίστηκε; Την έβαλαν σε κανένα κελλί παρέα με τον υπόκοσμο; Της έκαναν σωματική έρευνα; Την έβρισαν; Της απαγγέλθηκαν κατηγορίες; Της απαγορεύτηκε η επικοινωνία; Το νερό; Το φαγητό; Η τουαλέτα; Είδε τίποτα από αυτά που της είχε πει ο φίλος της ότι θα έβλεπε; Παρατήρησε τίποτα ύποπτο; Είδε να γίνονται αδικήματα; 

Και κάτι που μου έκανε εντύπωση:


> ειρηνική διαμαρτυρία, αυτοκόλλητα και συνθήματα με στένσιλ στους τοίχους



Για στάκα κορίτσι! Ειρηνική διαμαρτυρία με προγραμματισμένους* μικροβανδαλισμούς δεν είναι ειρηνική. Εκθέτεις δηλαδή τον εαυτό σου σε προβλήματα που δεν έχουν σχέση με τη διαμαρτυρία σου. Μα καλά, τίποτα δεν τους λένε αυτοί που οργανώνουν τις διαμαρτυρίες;

* τα στένσιλ κι οι μπογιές προγραμματισμό δείχνουν


----------



## Themis (Feb 4, 2014)

SBE, μια κατ' εξαίρεση κουβέντα σε τέτοιου είδους νήμα. Οι διαμαρτυρίες έχουν εξ ορισμού σκοπό να ενοχλήσουν έστω και λιγουλάκι, έστω και συμβολικά, αυτούς κατά των οποίων γίνονται. Έστω κι αν είναι φίλοι σου. Οι οποίοι με τον άτεγκτο αντιβανδαλισμό τους σοκάρονται όταν βλέπουν τέτοια φρικαλέα όπως τα στένσιλ και οι μπογιές, και η καρδιά τους σφίγγεται και γίνεται νησί φαρμακωμένο.


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2014)

Θέμη, πριν μερικά χρόνια δεν έμεινε μάρμαρο για μάρμαρο όρθιο στο κέντρο της Αθήνας- για να μην πω για τα άλλα. Στα πλαίσια της μικροενόχλησης έγιναν αυτά; 

Βλέπω ότι έχουμε διαφορετική αντίληψη του τι σημαίνει ειρηνική διαδήλωση. Για μένα σημαίνει ότι μαζευόμαστε έξω απο τα γραφεία π.χ. του υπουργού και φωνάζουμε συνθήματα και κρατάμε πλακάτ*. Κι ύστερα από καμιά ώρα, δύο, τρεις, όταν τέλος πάντων μας δειξει η τηλεόραση, πάμε σπίτι μας. Και φροντίζουμε να μην δώσουμε καμία αφορμή για να μας κατηγορήσουν για οτιδήποτε και να μας πούνε αργόσχολους, παλιόπαιδα, εγκληματίες κλπ. Γιατί αυτό είναι το ζουμί, ότι τη διαμαρτυρία την κάνεις για να κερδίσεις υποστήριξη για το σκοπό σου. Άμα σε βλέπει ο άλλος να "μικροενοχλείς" σιγά μη σε υποστηρίξει. 
Και άντε, πες ότι μετά γράφεις άρθρο με τις εντυπώσεις σου, είναι ανάγκη βρε βλήτο να πεις ότι γίνονταν και μικροβανδαλισμοί και να το παρουσιάζεις σαν θετικό**; Κι αυτοί που το δημοσιεύουν το αφήνουν εκεί, να φαίνεται; Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον η φοιτήτρια να μην σπουδάζει δημόσιες σχεσεις. 

*φυσικά προτιμώ τις καθιστικές διαμαρτυρίες, για να μην κουραζόμαστε κι όλας και για να πρέπει να σε παρει σηκωτό η αστυνομία- άμα είσαι βαρέων βαρών, όλο και κάποιου αστυνομικού θα του προκαλέσεις μετατόπιση σπονδύλου και θα πάρεις έτσι την εκδίκησή σου ενάντια στο κατεστημένο χωρίς να κουνήσεις το δαχτυλάκι σου, υπονομέυοντας τη σωματική ακεραιότητα του γουρουνιού- δολοφόνου και μαζί ΕΛΑΣ, ΙΚΑ, ΕΣΥ κλπ  :inno:


----------

